# Songwriters?



## Ghost (Jan 18, 2012)

Just wondering how many of us fantasy writers also write original music.

I write music and lyrics along with adaptations of traditional folk songs. My music probably falls into the singer-songwriter or folk category.

What kind of music do you write and what are your influences? Do you play with other musicians?


----------



## Sparkie (Jan 21, 2012)

I used to play with rock bands in my teens and early twenties, but I have stopped playing with others regularly.  I'm not against it, but I have only so much time in a day.

Thinking about it now, I'd have to say that I've written about fifty songs (including colaborations with other songwriters.)  Of those fifty, about thirty are complete refuse.  So I suppose I have about an album's worth of songs I've written myself that are worth performing.

I used to write metal (badly), but these days I stick to less intense stuff.  There's nothing in our world more magical than sitting around an open fire at night while strumming an acoustic guitar.  That's the kind of thing that keeps me coming back to music again and again.  While music hasn't always been good to me (or for me), it's always there when I need it.

I feel that writing songs can be a huge aid to anyone who writes prose.  Music is an expression of feeling, and, while I can't logically explain it, creating melody somehow helps me to find emotion in my stories.  I wish I could describe the idea i'm trying to convey.  I suppose It's best to say that music brings out the author within.

Pardon me if this post is a little weird.


----------



## Neurosis (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm in a Death Metal band, I hence write Death metal.


----------



## Graham Irwin (Jan 21, 2012)

I went to school for musical theater. Moved out to New York City, did a few plays, but decided that wasn't the thing for me. Then I joined a band. Released two albums, but then our drummer got addicted to heroin. Now I write books.

I still mess around on the guitar, but those four years in NYC were too much. Also, my girlfriend is studying music at UCSC, so I leave the music to the musician!


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jan 21, 2012)

My mother is a self taught pianist. 
She taught me enough to diddle with the keys and make something that sounds like music, but not quite. 

The farthest I take this is messing with the tempo of well know pieces. Play chop-sticks really slowly, romanticly if you will, sometime. It is beautiful! or speed up Chopain's Etude # 12 in C minor, also really cool sounding. 

The only time I "wrote" lyrics I was 12 and it was Reeeally Baaad!


----------

